# Critique pre-contest diet please



## bigmo218 (Dec 16, 2011)

Ok. So this is my per-contest bodybuilding diet. 
Mon-thurs
Meal 1: 12 egg whites, 1/2 cup oats
Meal 2: 8 oz chicken, 1/2 cup asparagus
Meal 3: 50 grams whey isolate, 1 oz almonds
Meal 4: 8 oz chicken, 1/2 cup green beans
Meal 5: 8 oz chicken, 1/2 cup asparagus
Meal 6: 8 oz chicken
Friday
Meal 1: 2 cups oats, 6 egg whites
Meal 2: 8 oz chicken, 16 oz sweet potatoes
Meal 3: 50 grams whey isolate, 2 cups brown rice
Meal 4: 8 oz chicken, 16 oz sweet potatoes
Meal 5: 8 oz chicken, 2 cups brown rice
Meal 6: 50 grams whey isolate, 2 cups oats
Sat and Sun:
Meal 1: 5 whole eggs, 4 egg whites
Meal 2: 8 oz chicken, 2 oz almonds
Meal 3: 50 grams whey isolate, 2 oz almonds
Meal 4: 6 oz salmon, 1/2 cup asparagus
Meal 5: 8 oz chicken, 2 oz almond
Meal 6: 50 gram whey isolate, 2 oz almonds

This is my diet up until a month out. Then I cut all carbs.
Would love go hear some suggestions to improve. Thanks!


----------



## GFR (Dec 16, 2011)

Terrible diet, you can't cut out all fat and all carbs at the same time. You need to rethink Mon-thurs.


----------



## S_walker (Dec 16, 2011)

I've no experience with contest diets, but think about this when you consider not eating carbs.

 Carbs keep muscle cells hydrated, a hydrated muscle is a anabolic muscle. I'd say hire a nutritionist if you can swing it.


----------

